# Metallic taste from moka pot?



## Finley (Oct 19, 2014)

I know it's a common problem but does anyone here have this issue with the aluminium moka pot? It's my only method to brew coffee at the moment but I have just ordered an aeropress to see if the problem disappears. So far I've tried the mi tierra washed bourbon and breakfast bomb from hasbean. The mi tierra had this flavour a lot more but I could also taste a hint of it in the breakfast bomb which is what made me question the pot, at first I thought it could have been my grind and was tasting some sourness but having picked up a preground filter bag as well it's also in that.

If not any other ideas what the problem could be? Quite looking forward to trying a different brewing method though


----------



## scot13 (Oct 12, 2014)

I used a stove pot for years. Aluminium then stainless. Sometimes the coffee I bought gave a more metallic taste than others. I always found segafrezo to be one of the most metallic tasting in the stove top


----------



## Finley (Oct 19, 2014)

Is it worth me picking up a stainless steel moka pot from your experience?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Aluminium pots are usually plated inside, but that doesn't stop metallic taste, neither will steel. There is a porecelain pot (Aerolatte?), also some thermoplastic pots - no experience with them & don't know if it's moot if the water chamber, basket & filters are still metal, but maybe worth a try? I think some taste shift is inevitable with metal brewers, but it's not always a bad thing. Moka pots are capable of terrific sweet brews generally.


----------



## scot13 (Oct 12, 2014)

Finley said:


> Is it worth me picking up a stainless steel moka pot from your experience?


Well dependant on the coffee I have still experienced a metallic taste with the stainless, but, I much prefer the stainless to use tho cannot offer an A/B comparison on the taste


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

i know most like to have a clean pot after each use, myself found that not to clean just rinse under tap, in time you have a seasoned pot,this method if used every day,also a coffee filter paper cut to fit under the ground coffee helps for me.


----------



## scot13 (Oct 12, 2014)

\ said:


> i know most like to have a clean pot after each use, myself found that not to clean just rinse under tap, in time you have a seasoned pot,this method if used every day,also a coffee filter paper cut to fit under the ground coffee helps for me.


An old Italian guy I know told me not to wash my pot, just rinse it out


----------

